# Chocolate rub or coffee rub or even both!



## tank (Jul 8, 2010)

I am looking for a rub with some chocolate in it, some coffee in it, or even both.  Anyone care to share a good recipe?  I have looked around but nothing strikes me as something great.  Hope to find one to try out on some ribs or some beef.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 8, 2010)

I found one on ebay I love on all kinds of things. Just go to the Ebay search and put in coffee meat rub and look for kat Island coffee rub. Look for deals sometimes its buy 2 get one free and shipping is chaeper that way also.  It is fantastic. I gave it as gifts for the Holidays I liked it so much.


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 8, 2010)

Try this link to start with and it is cat not kat well as i found it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-4-LB-Cat-Isla...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5cd05a1b

Good smoking and let us know how it was if you buy it..


----------



## fishwrestler (Jul 8, 2010)

Give this site na try I just used their coffee rub last week and I love it so did the kids anbd wife.

http://www.twospicyladies.com/

Here is a picture of the pork butt I did with the rub.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96350/a-little-pork-for-the-fourth#post_518192


----------



## sababill (Jul 8, 2010)

I got a good coffee rub at Williams Sonoma last year at the end of the season


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the Kat Island rub as well. A happy customer here. I always add a pinch here and there of extra ground coffee when I use it.


----------



## tank (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas and the links.  I guess I am really looking for a recipe so I can mix up my own.  I already have a bunch of spices at home so might as well make my own.  Anyone have a good recipe they are willing to share to get one started?


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 9, 2010)

Tank, try this one.  I tried it a little while ago on a sirloin.  It was pretty good.  You could always add a little cocoa to it just to try and kick it up a bit.

1 1/2 teaspoons ancho chili powder, or other chili powder
1 1/2 teaspoons fine ground espresso coffee
1/2 teaspoon brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
[*]http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...k-with-coffee-and-chili-rub-recipe/index.html


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's one I tried for ribs.  Tasted pretty good, I just didn't enjoy the chocolate and rib combination.  might be worth a try or adapted to what your looking to smoke.

COUSIN DAVE’S CHOCOLATE CHILI RIBS

Source: Raichlen on Ribs, by Steven Raichlen (Workman, 2006)

http://primalgrill.org/season2/Recipes/211_recipes.html#anchor2

3 to 6 canned chipotle peppers with 1 tablespoon of their juice
1/2 medium onion, coarsely chopped (about 1/2 cup)
2 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro, plus 1/4 cup chopped cilantro for
garnish
1/2 ounce semisweet chocolate, coarsely grated or cut into pieces
2 strips (each 1/2 by 1-1/2 inches) fresh lemon zest, coarsely chopped
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon pure chile powder, such as ancho chile powder
2 teaspoons coarse salt (kosher or sea)
1 teaspoon lemon pepper
2 to 3 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 racks baby back pork ribs (4 to 5 pounds total)
Lime wedges, for serving

You’ll also need:

Place the chipotles and their juice, onion, garlic, 1/4 cup of cilantro, chocolate, lemon zest, brown sugar, chile powder, salt, and lemon pepper in a food processor and puree, adding enough oil to make a thick paste.

Using a rubber spatula, spread the chipotle paste on both sides of the racks. Cover the ribs with plastic wrap and let marinate in the refrigerator for at least 4 hours or as long as overnight. The longer the ribs marinate, the richer the flavor will be.

Transfer the ribs to a large platter or cutting board. Let the ribs rest for a few minutes, then cut the racks in half or into individual ribs. Sprinkle the ribs with the remaining cilantro. Serve at once with lime wedges.

Variation: How to cook Chipotle Chocolate Ribs in a Smoker: Set up and light the smoker according to the manufacturer’s instructions and preheat to low (225 to 250 degrees F). Place the ribs in the smoker bone side down and smoke until cooked through, 4 to 5 hours. You’ll need to replenish the wood chips or chunks after the first and second hour of smoking and to replenish the coals every hour.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 5, 2010)

i have added coffee to many different rubs and really like the flavor it imparts.i dont have a specific recipe per se as i used to just mix some of this and that and never wrote anything down. i'm getting wiser now and dont mix and match as much as i used to.


----------

